# Anxiety when not sure if I passed gas



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

For me the worse thing about IBS not being sure you've passed gas or not. When I'm sitting down in class, my bottom gets kind of hot and I panic because I think I've passed gas. However, at those times, I don't feel or smell anything but I still go crazy every time someone coughs or something because I think they're hinting at me to controll the gas. This is probably all in my head but I can't get over it. Does anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Sorry you're feeling so panicked... it's totally understandable.Some people find concentrating real hard on what the prof is lecturing and taking notes constantly helps. Maybe you could try writing down as much notes as possible so your mind could be take off these thoughts for a while? Or you could try deep breathing -- slowly in and out -- it is very relaxing and actually got me through a 19 hr international flight.If this is getting you anxious/panicky all the time you might want to talk to your dr about it and see if s/he thinks it is a good idea to give you some anxiety meds or to intro you to some more relaxation techniques.Cherrie


----------

